# Mount Morris, Car ride to Wisconsin,and Red Granite Quarry



## Thanatos (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Thanatos (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh yea critique my pics please too.


----------



## Tristan RD92 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I think you must work on the composition (point of inerest) and the centring (line of this horizon) of your photos.
The photo 6 could be better without the big black/shadow part.


----------

